# Great weekend!



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Titan had a great weekend at the NOI qualifier this weekend. There were very big classes. Titan went 6 for 6 with 3 Open B wins , 2-2nds and a 3rd in Utility B. We received 2 High in Trials and 1 High Combined. I lost the runoff for HIT today so we split the weekend with the 2010 NOI winner...Not too shabby..so just in case you were wondering Jodie.. 91 OTCH points  & UDX leg #99..Pretty fantastic weekend. They finally had a great photographer this weekend at the trial and I will be posting some action pictures once I get the CD.. They look awesome! We also had a young lady drive all the way up from CA.. and I am very excited to report it paid off for her. She will receive a invite!:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Michelle & Titan - you rock!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It was a fun weekend, with lots of great teams to watch!! I did an open, and novice run thru Friday night!! LOL!

Congrats again!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Titan1 said:


> Titan had a great weekend at the NOI qualifier this weekend. There were very big classes. Titan went 6 for 6 with 3 Open B wins , 2-2nds and a 3rd in Utility B. We received 2 High in Trials and 1 High Combined. I lost the runoff for HIT today so we split the weekend with the 2010 NOI winner...Not too shabby..so just in case you were wondering Jodie.. 91 OTCH points  & UDX leg #99..Pretty fantastic weekend. They finally had a great photographer this weekend at the trial and I will be posting some action pictures once I get the CD.. They look awesome! We also had a young lady drive all the way up from CA.. and I am very excited to report it paid off for her. She will receive a invite!:


Super Congrats! Did the person from CA have a Malinois? I think I know who she is...congrats to her too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

BayBeams said:


> Super Congrats! Did the person from CA have a Malinois? I think I know who she is...congrats to her too!


Yep it was Sara and her Mal... She was a very nice girl! Was very glad to see her make it.. we kind of adopted her.LOL!


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

Congrats!!! You had a GREAT weekend


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Do you have any videos of you working with Titan?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job! I would love to attend the NOI one year in the future and watch ya'll work.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hooo! Huge congratulations to an awesome team!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow!! What a weekend! Congratulations!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great job!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You are incredibly inspiring! Talk about excellence. . . Congratulations


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Awesome news, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> Congratulations! Do you have any videos of you working with Titan?


I have a couple runs on my facebook page..They were from a while ago and of course the hottest weekends of the year with no air conditioning.
Michelle


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think there needs to be a party for UDX leg number 100!

91 OTCH points in one weekend....sure would make getting an OTCH a lot cheaper! A handler at the show this weekend was complaining because her dog had only gotten something like 150 or 180 points so far this year. Yeah, I'm very sad for her.... :


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

oh and Mrs. Utility Expert, I'd love if you'd put your input and opinions into my go-outs thread also. It's in the hunt section (yeah, I know, should have put it in this section). I like to get as many different thoughts as I can and then sort through them before I come up with a plan.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I think there needs to be a party for UDX leg number 100!
> 
> 91 OTCH points in one weekend....sure would make getting an OTCH a lot cheaper! A handler at the show this weekend was complaining because her dog had only gotten something like 150 or 180 points so far this year. Yeah, I'm very sad for her.... :


Who is that? 

Last two show weekends he has gotten 111 OTCH points and a whole lotta HIT and HC's...

You need to come up for the UDX party!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> oh and Mrs. Utility Expert, I'd love if you'd put your input and opinions into my go-outs thread also. It's in the hunt section (yeah, I know, should have put it in this section). I like to get as many different thoughts as I can and then sort through them before I come up with a plan.


You know how I feel about talking about myself..
And why would I check out the hunt section? ROFL! 
No ticks are getting my baby..:yuck:...One of his puppies already has had Lyme's this year...


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> No ticks are getting my baby..:yuck:...One of his puppies already has had Lyme's this year...


Oh how terrible How is the puppy now?

Should be a fun party!! I hope he gets it with a bang!! When is your next show?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

okay, help me - why are you not one of the four qualifiers for NOI from this?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Because she is probably already invited on the OTCH points she has accumulated in the past year already.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> okay, help me - why are you not one of the four qualifiers for NOI from this?


Titan was actually the top scorer for the weekend but we will be invited because he is in the top 25 all breed. If we did not make it by the top 25 he is still in the top 10 for goldens. So at the trial they actually starred the people that they knew were getting invites by top 25 and breed and then let the next top scorers on the list after that.. if by chance my friend Roger gets in by breed with his lab, another lady on the list will get the invite.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stretchdrive said:


> Oh how terrible How is the puppy now?
> 
> Susan thanks for asking, She is doing a lot better with her medicine and he will have to watch her for awhile but should recover. Poor little miss.. Tom came home from work to his daughter crying that Lily would not get up. He carried her into the emergency clinic..Doxy had her back on her feet in days.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG, wow, what a fantastic weekend! I got pieces of it on FB. I cannot believe all the points you got. I know just enough about OB to know most would drool over a weekend like that! Looking forward to hearing about your 100 UDX legs party! That is so cool!

:You_Rock_

Sorry to hear about the Titan baby with Lymes, very scary...


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

Truly fantastic! I am already keeping my fingers crossed for you at the Invitational!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

AWESOME!! Congratulations!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!

It was truly inspiring to watch you last year, you are quite the team!!!


----------

